# Cheap(ish) Wagner operas that don't suck



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I want to get a hold of some Wagner opera dvds, particularly a ring cycle and Tristan. A quick search shows they can be somewhat expensive. Anyone know any good ones for a reasonable price?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> I want to get a hold of some Wagner opera dvds, particularly a ring cycle and Tristan. A quick search shows they can be somewhat expensive. Anyone know any good ones for a reasonable price?


Presto U.K has a opera sale, try that.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Good God, man, your thread title almost gave me heart failure!


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Good God, man, your thread title almost gave me heart failure!


Haha, yes I could have been more clear in the title that I was talking about performance dvds


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> Haha, yes I could have been more clear in the title that I was talking about performance dvds


Me to, did you check the site?


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Me to, did you check the site?


I did briefly. I'm on my phone at work currently so I'll check it out in more detail later. In the meantime any specific suggestions would be great


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Has all of Wagner's operas except the first three, and benchmark recordings for some operas. Includes the Sawallisch _Dutchman_; Böhm's _Tristan_ and the _Ring_ (nearly the same cast as the Solti). Ten operas, 33 CDs, and $45 on Amazon.

EDIT: I read it again, and saw you wanted DVDs. Never mind!


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> EDIT: I read it again, and saw you wanted DVDs. Never mind!


Yeah I want dvds. It's not that I don't think the music is wonderful on its own, I just prefer the full experience of watching it on stage (albiet on a screen). Also dvds have the subs going along which really helps me know what's going on in each moment even though I know the plot and everything already. I like sitting down in a dim room and watching an opera like a movie. I'd eat popcorn during if I liked popcorn.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Modern or traditional production?


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Modern or traditional production?


Either? Somewhere in between? All I've seen of the ring cycle is the boulez one on YouTube, and the only tristan I've seen is the barenboim one on YouTube. So I don't have much to compare. I basically want some other versions of both besides the ones I've seen on YouTube. I really don't have a straight answer to your question, I just don't know.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...ing&performer=&medium=DVD+video&label=dg&cat=

First one is the Boulez ( modern staging) second the James Levin recording, his first, very traditional .


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't turn to Wagner that often, but I felt the way you did - that the way to experience _The Ring_ was on stage (even if courtesy of DVD). I bought the Levine and found it more than satisfactory. It dates from about 1990, so neither video or audio quality is state of the art, but listening through my AV system, which has pretty good audio, was fine.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Dedalus said:


> Yeah I want dvds. It's not that I don't think the music is wonderful on its own, I just prefer the full experience of watching it on stage (albiet on a screen). Also dvds have the subs going along which really helps me know what's going on in each moment even though I know the plot and everything already. I like sitting down in a dim room and watching an opera like a movie. I'd eat popcorn during if I liked popcorn.


I guess the Barenboim/Kupfer Ring from Bayreuth is on YouTube, but for better sound/picture/subtitles it is available to buy during the Presto sale for $34.87 on DVD, and slightly more on Blu-ray, which is a steal for four operas (on 7-DVDs or 4 Blu Ray discs).

These discs capture stunning musical performances and the staging is dramatically engaging. This is certainly the cheapest Ring available, but if you don't want this one, the others are at a good price during this Presto sale.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Opus Arte: This box includes 6 operas in Blu-Ray (not the Ring complete, only Die Walküre) $82.29
Amazon here: https://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Bayre...e=UTF8&qid=1472376729&sr=1-16&keywords=wagner


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Xinver said:


> Opus Arte: This box includes 6 operas in Blu-Ray (not the Ring complete, only Die Walküre) $82.29
> Amazon here: https://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Bayre...e=UTF8&qid=1472376729&sr=1-16&keywords=wagner
> 
> View attachment 88300


And available for 25% off that from Presto right now. The DVD set is $56.43.

I've seen a few of those and really like them. I really want to see the _Tannhäuser_ included.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

If you live in a decently sized city your library likely has several copies of Wagner's opera DVDs you can watch for free. My library had the two most famous DVDs, the Old Met and the Boulez. Some like the New Met and Barenboim Rings you can also rent on iTunes.

Go for the Old or New Met if you want the traditional approach. The Boulez and Barenboim have stranger staging and costuming but I think the singing and overall performances are far more compelling.

I wouldn't recommend any of the other Rings on DVD as your first.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

This is a nice set with a complete Ring Cycle. 25 DVDs in total with a brilliant Meistersinger from Glyndebourne and a very fine Lohengrin too. 
It's also from Opus Arte. I got mine a couple of years ago and it was about £40. No idea what it might be in the U.S.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> This is a nice set with a complete Ring Cycle. 25 DVDs in total with a brilliant Meistersinger from Glyndebourne and a very fine Lohengrin too.
> It's also from Opus Arte. I got mine a couple of years ago and it was about £40. No idea what it might be in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 88331


Not any more for that price, not even on eBay.


----------

